# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  امکان Attach کردن یک دیتابیس 2005 به SQL Server 2000

## kourosh_ebinj

سلام
می خواستم بدونم 
*امکان Attach کردن یک دیتابیس 2005 به SQL Server 2000 وجود دارد یا خیر* ; 
چه از طریق خود SQL چه از طریق یک نرم افزار Third Party*خیلی ممنون*

----------


## MohammadSoft

سلام 
از طریق SQL Server این امکان وجود نداره .

----------


## reza_rad

> سلام 
> از طریق SQL Server این امکان وجود نداره .


شما می تونید با *Integration Service  * SQL Server  دیتابیس تون رو از 2005 بیارید به 2000. همین عبارت رو توی این تالار جستجو کنید مطالب آموزش پیدا می کنید.

----------


## kourosh_ebinj

خیلی ممنون از پاسختون .
ولی من چیزی با این عنوان نتونستمم پیدا کنم.

----------


## hdv212

میتونی از طریق Sql server 2005 از ساختار دیتابیست، یک اکریپت تهیه کنی و اونو در sql server 2000 اجرا کنی، داده هات رو هم میتونی در 2005 از طریق SSIS مثلا به فایل متنی export کنی و در sql server 2005، اطلاعات رو از اون فایلهای متنی بخونی و import کنی.

----------


## nasr

> میتونی از طریق Sql server 2005 از ساختار دیتابیست، یک اکریپت تهیه کنی و اونو در sql server 2000 اجرا کنی، داده هات رو هم میتونی در 2005 از طریق SSIS مثلا به فایل متنی export کنی و در sql server 2005، اطلاعات رو از اون فایلهای متنی بخونی و import کنی.


سلام

اینطوری برای جداولی که میلیونها رکورد داخلش هست خیلی زیاد طول میکشه

آیا روش دیگری وجود نداره؟

ممنون

----------

